# Bed rail for king size bed?



## kathleen_mary (Feb 27, 2009)

We co-sleep with our six month old and she's starting to roll around quite a bit. I was looking for a bed rail to put on one side of the bed, but all the ones I found are good only for Queen size beds and smaller. Does anyone know of a bed rail that will fit on a king bed?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I would imagine that the bed rails will just not be long "enough" (it will not reach from the head to foot of the bed). I wouldn't think that would actually be a concern if that is an issue.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

We have a king sized bed and we use a snug tuck pillow http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/
It's not quite a rail, so if your daughter threw herself at it, she could probably go over it/under it, but we've had pretty good luck


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a CA king and this is what I bought two years ago, still works well.

http://www.amazon.com/Products-Safe-...owViewpoints=1


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

depending on how it attaches, it does make a difference queen vs. king. if it has elastic supports that go to the opposite side of the mattress, these mostly go up to only queen, but I have seen a couple on Amazon.

for now we just use a long bolster pillow, but mostly DS sleeps between us (usually ends up with his head at DH's back and his feet in my belly!) until he starts climbing over us, I think he's pretty safe (and even then, I doubt I'd sleep through such acrobatics!)


----------

